#ubuntu-pk 2014-05-19
<AsimZ> Assalam-o-Alaikum
<AsimZ> how are you all?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-05-24
<Kilos> see if you can read the log for the 23rd
<Kilos> zaki here
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> he just replyed.
<zaki> Fouad Bajwa the only admin of Ubuntu Pakistan FB Group https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.pakistan.team
<Kilos> try and get them to come here zaki
<zaki> yess, just said it to come here.
<Kilos> tell them all that are having problems to hang out here
<zaki> query mustu
<Kilos> elacheche when you going to show alive here
<zaki> he just gave me his nick may be.
<Kilos> no thats a board member friend of mine
<Kilos> he will help sort these problems out hopefullt
<Kilos> hopefully
<mustu> zaki:
<zaki> thenks man.
<Kilos> hi mustu
<mustu> hi Kilos
<mustu> So, what's the agenda ?
<Kilos> i hear you are having problems joining ubuntu-pk
<mustu> nope
<Kilos> i will try get it sorted out but i work only from irc not fb
<Kilos> explain?
<mustu> can you explain why you believe i've problems join the IRC channel?
<mustu> zaki:  why I'm here?
<Kilos> no problems with joining the official ubuntu loco there
<mustu> Kilos: zaki  guys can you please get straight and ask why you've asked me here...
<Kilos> i wanted your feedback on if there are problems joining the pk loco and what they are
<zaki> oky i'm trying to find why is ubuntu pakistan community is inactive in irc or there facebook group or page.
<mustu> lack of volunteers.. people don't give a damn
<mustu> volunteering and community are the words that doesn't get much attention in public...
<Kilos> even new users of ubuntu
<Kilos> i am trying to grow and spread ubuntu
<mustu> there are thousands of Ubuntu users.. but they aren't using Ubuntu because they like it .. somehow they got into using ubuntu and they aren't passionate about either Ubuntu or OpenSource..
<zaki> mustu, you tell me that some old admin is controlling this platform and not letting you people help others.
<Kilos> the whole community council is
<mustu> so why would they waste their time
<mustu> Kilos: well that's old news... I haven't tried to get into the ^Official^ stuff since then.. I just did my volunteer work as much I could in past and now I let anyone who's interested take the control and lead the community but there aren't many
<mustu> Fouad Bajwa is the guy who first got into LoCo Councils and had control over the mailing list  and other official stuff... but for him it was a badge he won't let any other wear
<Kilos> if you check there are many locos worldwide that are collapsing
<Kilos> we are trying to revive them
<mustu> we approached him but he discarded us and forced to work "under" him .. typical indopak shit mentality
<mustu> when we started the community fan page for Ubuntu Pakistan he even threatened us that he will take legal action against us like Ubuntu Pakistan was his trademark..
<Kilos> thats a shame
<Kilos> ubuntu is for everyone
<Kilos> no politics must be allowed to interfere
<mustu> So we didn't bothered with him and kept our volunteer efforts.. did arranged few meetups.. distributed CDs from our pocket expense.. offered food at our expense.. but public response wasn't encouraging ..
<mustu> We were active in three major cities in PK at that time.. you can check the event pictures.. but ofcourse one can only volunteer for a limited  time.. community need to take over every volunteer and give a fresh wave
<Kilos> yes of course
<mustu> I believe it doesn't matter if we use the ^official IRC channel, mailing list or not.. what only matters is the community efforts
<mustu> People should gather and share their knowledge and interest... at any place anywhere
<Kilos> the official irc channel and mailing lists should be open to everyone
<mustu> well I talked to LoCo council and they asked me to open a case and then they will review and see if ownership of lists should be moved..
<mustu> I'm really not after that ownership stuff so I didn't worked on tht
<Kilos> aha who did you talk to and when, ill revive the case
<mustu> well I don't remember I talked in the LoCo channel here at freenode
<Kilos> locoteams?
<mustu> well you can revive and if you've a fresh lot of volunteers you should participate
<mustu> I'm out of that thread now
<mustu> You can open to that community page we've been running
<mustu> I can make you admin
<mustu> do whatever you can for the community
<Kilos> thats fine , will you be here if anyone needs any information please
<mustu> I'm no ^owner^ of any community stuff.. neither shoud anyone be
<Kilos> i am from south africa
<mustu> well... I lost my IRC app after changing the app store..
<zaki> i am from bangladesh.
<mustu> shitty Apple is asking me to buy the app again.. so I'm not frequent on IRC these days
<Kilos> i revived many locos in africa and so now took on reviving the rest of the world
<mustu> Kilos:  are you part of the loco council?
<Kilos> i am on the membership board , but helping the council with revivals because everyone is very busy most of the time
<mustu> alright...
<mustu> Kilos: I don't want to get into any discussion with Fouad Bajwa. I'm sure he will get upset you will take the ownership from him.
<Kilos> i will do my best to try get things running smoothly there
<Kilos> thats his problem
<mustu> Meanwhile let me find the right guy to handover the ownership of official communication platform.
<mustu> I'm quite occupied and won't be able to do justice
<Kilos> if he wants to run ubuntu there he must follow the ubuntu code of conduct
<mustu> second I recommend you to not let anyone ^Own^ the list and official team membership..  I wasn't accepted into to loco team at Ubuntu website. That was rude and against community ethics
<mustu> Make sure people are only "Moderator" not the "Owners"
<Kilos> the loco team is a closed group
<Kilos> but i know some of them so will discuss the problem with them
<mustu> alright
<zaki> Kilos, what are you thinking?
<Kilos> im thinking how best to handle these situations
<Kilos> we dont have them in ZA, we are all friends and all welcome newcomers
<zaki> oky. is there anything i can help you?
<Kilos> only spammers and trolls get put into place
<Kilos> ty for finding where the problem is and keep in touch with those guys in case when i get a council member to get involved he can get info
<Kilos> ok?
<zaki> oky.
<Kilos> and feel free to chat to me anytime
<zaki> i will try..
<Kilos> just be patient if i take long to answer
<Kilos> i could be working outside
<zaki> oky. understood :)
<elacheche> Kilos: I'm technically still in my wedding holiday :p
<elacheche> Hey all :)
<Kilos> lol sorry
<Kilos> can you read scroll back and save it please
<Kilos> we have work
<elacheche> I'm saving it to read it later :D :)
<elacheche> Kilos: We have too much work to do :)
<elacheche> I know that.. I have something to suggst as well..
<Kilos> yes
<elacheche> Why you don't apply for a position in the LoCo Council? They'll have free seats soon :) → So do we (Membership board, I'll kickoff this subject asap, we still have time to move)
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> you people getting me involved everywhere
<Kilos> belkie already asked me to apply
<Kilos> i just dont know when im going to aus
<elacheche> No problem :) You'll get your honeymoon then come back :p
<Kilos> lol
#ubuntu-pk 2016-05-26
<vhost> hi
<pavlushka> hi vhost !
<Kilos> zakiwas here yesterday as well
<Kilos> and elacheche
<pavlushka> wow
<Kilos> try read the logs
<pavlushka> on it
<Dj> join #pakistan
<Kilos> hi Dj
<Dj> hi hi
<Dj> :D
<Dj> how are you guys
 * Dj slaps Researcher around a bit with a large trout
<Dj> wake up Sir
<pavlushka> Hello Dj
<Kilos> ok ty and you?
<Dj> may bhi fit ahhh
<Dj> tussi sunao
<Dj> :)
<Dj> ke haal hayga
<Dj> you guys dont speak pakistan languages ?
<Dj> :)
<Kilos> i dont
<pavlushka> thodi thodi
<Kilos> only english
<Dj> thodi thodi .,, wahhhh aunty g
<Dj> Kilos arent you from Pakistan .. isnt yeahh ?
<pavlushka> mey tera aunty nehi hu, uncle hu
<Kilos> nope i am from south africa
<Dj> pavlushka : tum nay dil tor dia :/
<pavlushka> ok thoda thoda lol
<Dj> holyyyyy holyyy tay boli pooli
<Dj> dard honda ahhh
 * pavlushka rolling on the ground laughing
<pavlushka> keun Dj?
<Dj> hehehe
<Dj> kuch kuch hota hay
<Dj> Kilos what bring you in here
<pavlushka> yehan, bohat kuch hota hey, :p
<Dj> since decades this is the most deadliest place
<pavlushka> Dj, why you are using two nicks?
<Dj> pavlushka tum yaha kia ker rahay ho
<pavlushka> the Guest44795
<Dj> hmmm
<Kilos> i have the task of reviving dead channels
<Dj> one is my offline client and other is my online client
<Dj> i have plenty of servers and i monitor them this way
<Dj> if the nick goes down then something is not right .
<Dj> :D
<pavlushka> And why you are in #ubuntu-bd too?
<pavlushka> So cut the crap Dj and please tell me about you, even you are not frequent in #ubuntu-pk, So I can ask, Tum yaha Keya kar rahe ho?
<Dj> Whatttt
<Kilos> hi Vulnrable
<Dj> i am not frequent in ubuntu-pk ?
<pavlushka> Kilos: Ok May be I am missing something in my last 14 days.
<Dj> ahhh i see
<Dj> :)
<Kilos> pavlushka what
<Dj> i am here since last 14 years
<Dj> the very first man hear
<Dj> :)
<Kilos> lol
<Dj> and very last man as well
<Kilos> hi DeCoder
<DeCoder> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Dj> i like it
<Dj> :D
<Dj> pavlushka : where u from and WTH you are looking here since last 14 days
 * Dj slaps Researcher around a bit with a large trout
<Kilos> hahaha
<Dj> Sir g wake up
<Dj3> Dj: I was not around here for almost 14 days but before that I was here and you were not here.
<Dj> ahaaan
<Dj> i can see that
<Dj> i just grown my white beared here only
<Dj> :)
<Dj> so 14 years is not a small time i spent here alone
<Dj> only ubuntulog was there with me all the time
<Dj> :)
<Dj> and Researcher the ultimate guy and a dictionary of I.T
<Dj>  i am surprise to see lot of nicks here
<pavlushka> Ok Dj, we are looking forward to you, lets see how it goes.
<Dj> what you gonna here in the dead END
<Dj> :)
<Dj> i dont get you .. Mr. Fawad Bajwa is a full kameena insaan
<Kilos> we want to revive pk on irc Dj
<Dj> i msg him i send him emails tried to call him, sent him lot of messages on fb
<pavlushka> Dj:So far I have experienced that being there is not enough, atleast it is true for me.
<Dj> but that fat guy has no more interest here
<Dj> then 14 years back i revive the ub ubuntu-pk.org and shutdown it because people were liking my articles ..
<pavlushka> lol @ Dj
<Dj> what the point to shutdown that portal ..
<Dj> motay ko advocate bana rakha hay
<Dj> sala kerta kuch hay nai
<Dj> Junaid Saeed Uppal knows me pretty well...
<Dj> he asked me lot of time to join team of linuxpakistan but i refused as i am married now and my life is busy
<pavlushka> lol Dj, you are just married, not dead, :p
<Dj> yeah i am married have to look into my IT business .. pdsoman.com :)
<Dj> and also i am doing job in a Gas company .. so lot of issues over my head all the time
<pavlushka> Ok, got it, but just be here and say yes, :p
<pavlushka> do you know mustu?
<pavlushka> DJ?
<Dj> i know mustafa
<pavlushka> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> yes?
<Dj> are you talking about ex-opesa
<pavlushka> please help me with mustu.
<Dj> and the guy from linuxpakistan ?
<D-J> :D
<D-J> powerrrrrrr
<Kilos> you guys just invite more people here so this channel can come alive
<Dj> who guys
<Dj> O_o
<Kilos> you Dj and pavlushka
<pavlushka> Dj, you can check the irc logs of 23rd may, will you please?
<Dj> hello are a nutt and wanted to screw me
<Dj> Kilos i was you to proove you are be able to lead ..
<Dj> go and get me 50 user here
<Dj> then we will talk about it.
<Dj> :D
<Kilos> hahaha i am too busy with the rest of the world as well
<Dj> isnt yeahhh
<Dj> :D
<Dj> Kilos how old are you
<Kilos> my goal is to promote and grow ubuntu
<Dj> pavlushka how old are you
<Kilos> 65 in june
<Dj> Kilos : you are making fucking money out of it.
<Dj> :D
<pavlushka> Dj, why?
<Dj> i would like to make some money too
<Kilos> nope
<Dj> :D
<Kilos> i am on the ubuntu membership board
<pavlushka> Dj, tell  me how I can make fucking money out of it?
<Dj> then i wanted to know, where are the ubuntu seminar promotion budget audit lists ..
<Kilos> so we help new applicants
<Dj> where i can grap a copy for loco team pl
<Dj> pk
<Dj> :)
<Dj> i am with ubuntu since 5.10 i guess or may be older
<Dj> :D
<Kilos> long time
<Dj> my launchpad karma used to be in 4 figures
<Kilos> first ubuntu releases were hard work
<Kilos> my karma is 0
<Dj> yes
<Kilos> working on LP is for young clever people
<Dj> :)
<Dj> :)
<Dj> you ages Kilos
<Kilos> 65 next month
<Dj> this is nice
<Dj> i am 34
<Dj> so you are retired now
<Dj> so what you are doing here
<Dj> go get some beach holidays .. get coconut water .. try to preserve what is left with you.
<Kilos> i told you it is my task to revive unused ubuntu channles
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> and What you will do Dj, you are just 34?
<Kilos> channels
<Dj> task given to you by 80 year old man ?
<Dj> :D
<Kilos> and locos that arent working smoothly
<Dj> yes now you are on the point
<Kilos> no man
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> by the loco council
<Dj> i want that this loco pk is just a fraud
<Dj> i tried to chase that guy fawad riaz bajwa
<pavlushka> Dj, if you can, then make it happen, why dont you?
<pavlushka> Dj, no one is stopping you.
<Dj> he always telling me conducting seminar here conducting awareness program there , but when i about to reach he cancel most of the time, physically nothing happening , all conducting in his dreams
<Dj> nothing is happening
<Dj> see ... if you just check my record of shipit.ubuntu.com
<Dj> more or less 5000 CD's i distributed
<pavlushka> Dj, make this "i want that this loco pk is just a fraud" happen
<Dj> http://cache.page.tl/
<Dj> this is one of the free page from year 2006
<Dj> which can showed a foggy memory of what i have dont for ubuntu
<Kilos> elacheche read
<Dj> i even ran free linux shell service to promote ubuntu
<Dj> even i gave the free classes to students
<Kilos> Dj why have you never applied for ubuntu membership
<Dj> i diplyed ubuntu in the pakistan navy projects
<Dj> *deployed
<Dj> i tried
<pavlushka> then?
<Dj> i applied once and i was been rejected .
<Kilos> reason?
<Dj> but fredora selected me
<Dj> i dont know
<Kilos> didnt the board give any reason or advice
<Dj> nope
<Kilos> you have records of your work for ubuntu?
<Dj> i have some old free hosted pages
<Dj> but now i am abroad
<Dj> no more in PAkistan
<Dj> yeah here i can organize the loco .... because here also so far no ubuntu work
<Kilos> you still doing ubuntu work
<Kilos> where are you now
<Dj> I am here in Sultanate of Oman
<Dj> and I work in Oman Gas Industrial Division
<Kilos> i have to run guys but will be back
<Kilos> thats great
<Dj> :)
<Dj> yeah
<Kilos> have they a loco
<Dj> i dont think so
<Dj> but microsoft is having strong ground here
<Kilos> we must keep in contact
<Dj> i was invited for road map dynamics
<Dj> and i am usually visiting all IT exhibitions also
<Dj> trying to be promoter for fortigate
<Dj> they offered me only by seeing my grip at the launching ceremoney
<Dj> last year fortigate re introduced here in oman
<Dj> i was the only guy with one hand in air
<lominga> hi dear Dj
<lominga> ill stay here
<Kilos> hi lominga
<Kilos> reboot needed here wbb
<pavlushka> wb Kilos !
<Kilos> ty pavlushka
<pavlushka> Dj, is any of your server down, :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: newsflash, I might work for Mozilla too, :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: Seems like Mahay Alam Khan is interested in me, :p
<Kilos> nice
<pavlushka> Hello lominga !
<Kilos> when will you know pavlushka
<pavlushka> night guys!
#ubuntu-pk 2016-05-27
<anes_> Hi friends , i try preseed using pinguy , but not working
<anes_> my preseed is : http://pastie.org/10854841
<anes_> i mean not taking it
<Kilos> hi anes_
<anes_> YES DEAR
<anes_> Tell me any option
<Kilos> hang around for the clever guys
<anes_> yea, but no body have a solution
<Kilos> zaki ^^
<Kilos> just be patient anes_ they might be busy
<anes_> hmm
<Kilos> anes_ if you are in a hurry ask at #ubuntu
<Kilos> but feel free to hang out here as well
<anes_> but i am using pinguyos
<anes_> they tell to ask ##linux lol
<Kilos> i dont even know what that is
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> keep your eyes open for pavlushka, he is very helpful
<anes_> where I can contact him?
<Kilos> he comes online daily here and #ubuntu-bd
<rhct> hi
<rhct> sup Dj
<rhct> :)
<rhct> oh my god
<rhct> researcher here
<rhct> hi sir
<Kilos> hi rhct
<Kilos> Dj has been quiet all day
<Kilos> hi rhct
<pavlushka> hello every one!
<pavlushka> hello Kilos !
<Kilos> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> Sorry for not being available, just figured a workaround to work my modem, :p
<Kilos> havent they fixed you connection yet?
<pavlushka> nope, I am on alternative.
<Kilos> they like here, not in a hurry to fix things
<pavlushka> lol, the modems has some issue with linux 64 bit systems.
<Kilos> oh my
<Kilos> what kind of modem?
<pavlushka> zte mf193e data-card
<Kilos> plug in pci cards
<Kilos> card
<pavlushka> Kilos:  mine one is a usb modem, not working in my 64 bit, so I plugged it into the router, and its working now.
<pavlushka> *my one
<Kilos> have you googled it? i had one from saudi arabia once that gsm guys helped me sort out
<pavlushka> I dont have oil, so the gsm guys might not help me, though I've forwarded a mail already, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> i just got an unlock code from gsm something or other and it works fine on all pcs
<pavlushka> Kilos: your systems are 32 bit or 64 bit?
<Kilos> both
<Kilos> https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0ahUKEwj7j6672vrMAhWiJcAKHdUyCk4QFggbMAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D2191715&usg=AFQjCNELIjn-D31F_EEDiRNkp4-WzFURag&sig2=ad6QLaEB7I7OEbOzLSlVUQ
<Kilos> google this  -  zte mf193e not working on 64bit linux pc
<Kilos> there are many pages you can check
<pavlushka> in my home, I have both, the modem works fine with 16.04 (32 bit) but not with 64 bit, and I have done that googling part, but will do more later.
<Kilos> good luck
<pavlushka> thanks, much needed.
<pavlushka> Dj, tussi kahan ho?
<pavlushka> Dj wale babu mera gaana suna do, :p
<pavlushka> And btw Kilos, the link you provided, there the help asker is from Bangladesh, :p
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> I checked that an hour ago, will not help in my case.
<Kilos> strange, i can use mine on 64bit and 32bit pcs
<Kilos> just plug in and use network manager to see it and connect
<Kilos> i go eat
<pavlushka> now I am online through that modem, so i dont want to unplug it right now, I have tried that Kilos , even used wvdial but it says invalid dial code though the code is correct.
<Kilos> ouch
<Kilos> there was another tool for problem modems, ill try remember what it was and tell you after eating
<pavlushka> Ok Kilos, dont eat too much, otherwise it will give you a headache , :p
<Kilos> sakis3g
<pavlushka> copy that.
<Kilos> power gone
#ubuntu-pk 2016-05-28
<pavlushka> Kilos: I should thank you for the sakis3g, it make the modem work!
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> now I am setting up server for localhost with drupal and wordpress.
<pavlushka> zaki: have you checked on mustu?
<zaki> not replyed.
#ubuntu-pk 2016-05-29
<Dj2> hmm
<Dj2> hi Researcher
<Dj2> how are you bro
<Dj2> ?
<Researcher-> hi :)
<Kilos> yi
<Kilos> hi i mean
<Researcher-> hi Kilos
<Researcher-> sup
<Researcher-> whats up
<Kilos> having a rest
<Researcher-> cool
<Kilos> and there?
<Researcher-> nothing much same some computers and me
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher-> kilos where you from ?
<Kilos> south africa
<Researcher-> ahan
<Kilos> and you pakistan hey?
<Researcher-> well i am not residing in pakistan.. but yes I am from Pakistan but born in Saudi Arabia
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> work takes people everywhere
<Researcher-> true
<Researcher-> so what work u do
<Kilos> im retired
<Researcher-> tension free
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> so how u kill your time now ?
<Kilos> haha much better yes
<Kilos> i work online for ubuntu
<Researcher-> cool
<Kilos> trying to revive LoCos that are fading
<Researcher-> some years i also volunteer for loco teams
<Researcher-> well
<Researcher-> the selection of loco team advocates is kind of unjust
<Researcher-> i dont know how they give the responsiblity to those who are actually not eligible ..
<Kilos> thats what i am trying to repair
<Researcher-> being in to I.T industry is not a benchmark ... practically the ground people may put more efforts .
<Kilos> a few locos are broken because of poor leadership
<Researcher-> yeah
<Kilos> what many have forgotten is the we do it to forward and spread ubuntu
<Kilos> the whole aim is to grow ubuntu not make oneself feel more important
<Researcher-> true
<Researcher-> brb for a sec
<Kilos> ok
<Researcher-> i need to print one email
<Researcher-> back
<Kilos> wb
<Researcher-> tnx
<Researcher-> Kilos so are you officially trying to revive the locos or you are just doing for the sake of killing your time
<Kilos> no officially im helping the loco council because they are all too busy to hang out in many channels and explain
<Kilos> its difficult to have a job and still find time to explore the worlds problems
<Kilos> i started doing it in africa, now have most of the locos active again
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams
<Researcher-> i see
<Researcher-> nice work
<Researcher-> brb
<Kilos> ty
<Kilos> and of course i am making new friends all over the world
<Researcher-> :)
<Researcher-> GREAT
<Researcher-> between i have to leave office
<Researcher-> its 6:11 evening
<Researcher-> Kilos if you like to add me on facebook. my id is http://facebook.com/netsolution
<Kilos> no problem. it 4.11 afternoon here
<Kilos> i dont use facebook
<Kilos> im an irc person
<Kilos> only have facebook to see my daughters work
<Researcher-> ahh
<Researcher-> no problem
<Researcher-> i am also a family guy
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> if you see zaki and/or pavlushka chat to them , they are helping me
<Researcher-> recently got married
<Kilos> congrats
<Researcher-> yes sure
<Researcher-> i am going to help you too
<Researcher-> i have over 18 years of ecperience in Linux
<Kilos> ty lets try get peace in the land
<Researcher-> and with ubuntu since version 4
<Kilos> wonderful
<Kilos> i only started with 8.10
<Researcher-> no worries
<Researcher-> :)
<Kilos> >)
<Kilos> :)
#ubuntu-pk 2017-05-22
<Haris> hello all
#ubuntu-pk 2018-05-26
<cthuluhA908QS> THIS IS AN EMERGENCY NOTICE THIS IS NOT SPAM: THIS NOTICE IS CURRENTLY GOING OUT TO ALL CHANNELS THROUGH THE FREENODE EMERGENCY NOTIFICATION SYSTEM: GRUMBLE HAS INADVERTENTLY NOT RESET THE FREENODE SECURITY PASSWORD CAUSING A BREAK IN FREENODE SECURITY WHERE ALL PASSWORDS HAVE BEEN RELEASED. PLEASE SEE GRUMLE IN #FREENODE FOR INFORMATION ON HOW TO SECURE YOUR ACCOUNT!!
<cthuluhA908QS> pavlushka physicist Project Researcher GodMother Suntop Researcher- ubuntulog habbasi PKBot dan-
